# Unterschiedliche Berechtigungen



## drueber (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Ich möchte in der plugin.xml von einer Eclipse RCP Applikation die Berechtigungen unterschiedlich setzen. 

Das funktioniert:


```
<visibleWhen>
     <with
          variable="at.testapp.test.loginStatus">
          <equals
               value="loggedIn1">
          </equals>
     </with>
</visibleWhen>
```

aber das funktioniert nicht:


```
<visibleWhen>
     <with
          variable="at.testapp.test.loginStatus">
          <iterate
               operator="or">
          <equals
               value="loggedIn1">
          </equals>
          <equals
               value="loggedIn2">
          </equals>
          </iterate>
     </with>
</visibleWhen>
```

Was mache ich da falsch? Ich möchte einfach haben, dass es visible ist, wenn in der String-Variable at.testapp.test.loginStatus der Wert loggedIn1 oder loggedIn2 drinne steht.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Danke!


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mai 2010)

Wozu das iterate? at.testapp.test.loginStatus ist doch keine Liste, oder?


----------



## drueber (22. Mai 2010)

Ne, ist eine String-Variable.

Ich möchte einfach nur ein logische ODER, also (at.testapp.test.loginStatus = loggedIn1 || at.testapp.test.loginStatus = loggedIn2).


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mai 2010)

Jo, mach das iterate weg und nimm ein or.


----------

